# new baby



## pitasmom (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm sorta new at this so bear with me. I am so excited to share my new baby with others who appreciated chihuahuas the way I do. This is Pita she is 5mo. I got her when she was so tiny about 1lbs 10oz. She is a new addition to my family since my 18yr old chihuahua Bea died in march. I said I would never get another but I found I just could'nt live with out a chihuahua around.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*new puppy*

She is adorable and she seems to be pretty busy with her chew :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a cute pic. Looks like you caught her by surprise. :lol:


----------



## LadyUnicorn (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to our forum, and your little one looks sooooo sweet. 

Love, 
Torie, Binki, and Crys, aka "Mommy"


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

welcome she is a cutie I love her colouring :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she looks gorgeous in all three pics :wink:  

kisses nat


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Welcome! Pita is soooo adorable. I love her markings. Sorry to hear about Bea, but she must have had a wonderful life. Eighteen years is a long time!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

of course you cant live without one!!! I am very sorry for your loss  but very happy to see your new beautiful baby!!

WELCOME :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome....your new baby is adorable. I am sorry to hear of your recent loss, but Pita will help ease the pain.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome :wave: Your new baby is just adorable! Wishing you another 18 years of Chi Happiness! :lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Pita is sooo cute. Her coloring is very different, I like it. Is she a brindle?

Leslie


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Pita is such a cutie pie. Love her name too.

I'm so sorry about Bea and I think we all understand about not being able to live without a chi. They grab hold of your heart and just refuse to let go. There is no cure for chi love, thank goodness. :lol: 

If you have any pics of Bea, we'd love to see them. It might make you feel better to share her with us. We're a real friendly and kind hearted group here.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I love her coloring! She's beautiful......and welcome.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a beautiful girl! Sorry to hear about Bea...please feel free to share pictures of her with us!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome Sorry about your Bea but I am glad you got lovely new baby to love :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I lost my chi, Tia, last year also, so I can relate to how you feel. And like you I didn't plan on getting another chi, at least not for a year or so. But I am SO glad I did - don't know how I would have made it without Jasmine, and I'm sure you feel the same way about your new puppy. 

She is really adorable. Welcome.. :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome Pita and mommy... 

Pita is so cute


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

dang shes pretty your just like me i just got a new chi and shes 5 mouths to Says the vet she weights 1 pound.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------

